# Intro/Check in



## F.G. (May 2, 2011)

Hello,

Just wanted to pop up a post and say hi to everyone, give a little story and generally make myself known.

My wife and I are moving to New Zealand south island (whereabouts is undetermined as of yet) but our time frame is within the next 3 to six months (closer to 3) I have 2 skills on the immediate shortage list (at the time of writing) which is Light automotive repair and diesel repair. we are bringing our dog (doberman pincher) and no kids (for the time being) we are very excited to be moving and as I'm sure you all can sympathize a little stressed out. I am a United states Marine turned car and Truck Tech, originally from Denver Co where outdoors is king and you camp every chance possible. we are really looking forward to the move. 

we have been spying some places in Christchurch as I can do diesel repair on the crazy amount of construction equipment there, and have also been looking at other places in the south. I'm working with a company out of auckland called Automotive employment, and am having the red tape done through Silver fern immigration. looks like there are a lot of care free happy people who don't mind a little hard work and love nature down there and I can't wait to be a contributing part to a great nation!

F.G.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

F.G. said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to pop up a post and say hi to everyone, give a little story and generally make myself known.
> 
> ...


Hi FG,

Welcome to the New Zealand forum.

The South Island is really beautiful so lucky you.

Yes leading up to making the move it is stressful, but I have a little trick that banishes the stress. I focus on the scene I used to experience every day whenever I walked or drove from where I lived in Auckland (Mission Bay) to the city & it did the trick.

So I suggest getting hold of some images of a scenic place you would like to be in New Zealand & imagine how great you are going to feel living there.

cheers,

Anski


----------



## F.G. (May 2, 2011)

anski said:


> Hi FG,
> 
> Welcome to the New Zealand forum.
> 
> ...



this sounds like a good trick! I'll have to try it!


----------

